# Crowe's Self titled debut is available for download for free!!!



## ssydor (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey there,
We (Crowe) are a local Toronto Indie band. We have just released our self titled (and self produced) debut album. You can download it for free at;

http://crowetunes.bandcamp.com

Give it a spin and let us know what you think.

You can also find us online at www.crowemusic.ca


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I just listened to it end to end....and I LOVED it.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Cool. First impression was that it sounded like Swervedriver colliding with The Cars. (automobile metaphor intended!)

Let us know next time you play.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Count me as another who thoroughly enjoyed the tracks. Excellent work.

Neil


----------



## ssydor (Dec 12, 2012)

Thank you for the kind words! We'll probably be doing something in Toronto in the Spring. I'll keep the board posted.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2013)

Wow. Top notch! Gets my endorsement. Come play California now. We'll have some beers!


----------

